# Cross Country Ski Questions



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Im thinking about getting some cross country skis for hunting this winter.

I know nothing about it.

It will be hunting, so little to no trail skiing. One of my deer hunting spots is over a mile and a half of open ground just to get to the woods, I think skis would be a great, quick way to cover that ground. Also could come in handy coyote hunting in open ground.

Im 6' tall about 145 pounds.

What size/type of gear do I need? Anything to get me started would be great.


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

The best thing to do would be to go to a store and talk to someone in the ski department. You can spend A LOT of money on skiing equipment, so learn as much as you can. Check out this site for good, discounted gear and equipment. http://www.sierratradingpost.com/
Also, just make sure you are in shape, since cross country skiing will whoop your butt!!

H2OfowlND


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Most of the so called cross country skis sold today are for touring on groomed trails.

Real cross country skis we use for hunting are a bit wider and shorter than the touring type. We had a horriable time finding a ski shop that would order what we wanted. They really want to sell you what they stock.
We also went with the higher topped ski boots since we were going thru deeper snow and the low ones filled with snow easier getting socks and feet wet. Remember your weight alone means nothing, figure in the heaver hunting cloths (carried in the back pack) insultated hunting boots gun,bow and ammo for same, and just all the stuff we tend to carry in.

I went out and measured mine. they are Trax No Wax, 3" wide 6.5' long with the pinch 3 pin binding.
The wifes touring skis are 2" wide and 7.5' long to compair

I and my partners have been useing them for about 18 years for youte hunting as well as late season deer hunting in the UPPER.

 Al


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> Most of the so called cross country skis sold today are for touring on groomed trails.
> 
> Real cross country skis we use for hunting are a bit wider and shorter than the touring type


Spot on!

Considering you are in good shape I would just use snow shoes. They will be easier to control (considering it will be your first time. There is some finess to them that takes time to get down and it's harder to learn without trails). I promise you the first time you get going on them you will feel like bamby on ice! The reason I say this is that I used to be a ski instructor for Vail Resorts (for about 5 seasons). We would occansionally do tours on CC ski's and we could always tell who was on them for the first time! IMHO snow shoes will be less hassel in the long run and cheaper!


----------



## SJB (Jul 2, 2003)

Maverick knows.
Snow shoes are the way to go. I second the motion.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

BBJ since our PM conversation the other day I thought I would run out and take a pic for you today.

If your going to hunt the Red River Valley go either snow shoe, or ski. If your going to hunt rolling terain go skis. They will both take equal amounts of energy going up hill, and on the flat, but it's physically impossible to be as energy efficient going down hill with shoes as with skis. You work both directions with shoes while downhill is a free ride with skis. You more than likely will come in equally exhausted at the end of the day with either, but you will have covered three times the miles on skis. I have gone deer and coyote hunting with people on skis and shoes. The guys on shoes just can not keep up. Not even half the speed.

Also, since the ski covers a longer area I notice they keep me on top better than my snow shoes do. If am running a relatively straight path it's easier to get through brush with a three inch wide ski than an eight inch wide shoe.

I have had three kinds of shoes and about five pair of skis. In the end the very best are Bushwhaker skis with hunter bindings. They have as many square inches of support surface as most snow shoes, plus have a longer span than any shoe. Also, the hunter binding lets you use your hunting boots just like shoes would.

For some reason I can not get a pic up on here. I'll try later.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Pic of Bushwhakers










Oh, BBJ I do have two pair of skis, and I will sell you a set of skis, poles, bindings worth well over $450 for $50, and no they are not worn out. You can have a worn set for $25.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I second Plainsman on all he said. 
The learning curve on sno shoes is as long or longer than on skis unless you are not in sno over 6 inchs deep and on flat land.

We have been useing them for 18 plus years, have some 22 year old shoes hanging in the polebarn. been used once in the last five years I believe.

 Al


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Plainsman, you got an extra pair of Bushwackers? You been holding out on me? I haven't been able to find bushwackers. 

huntin1


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

BBJ ....have you skiied before?



> If your going to hunt the Red River Valley go either snow shoe, or ski. If your going to hunt rolling terain go skis. They will both take equal amounts of energy going up hill, and on the flat, but it's physically impossible to be as energy efficient going down hill with shoes as with skis. You work both directions with shoes while downhill is a free ride with skis. You more than likely will come in equally exhausted at the end of the day with either, but you will have covered three times the miles on skis. I have gone deer and coyote hunting with people on skis and shoes. The guys on shoes just can not keep up. Not even half the speed.


Ain't no denying that skiing in those fat boys will be more energy efficient *IF* you know what you are doing! If this is going to be your first time on ski's you will want to get familiar with them. I have seen litterally thousand of people on ski's (Downhill and CC) for the first time and let me tell you none of them could have gone down a 10' slope without crossing your tips, and efficiency was not an option. It was a struggle.....

I am not saying these are not the way to go! Hell I would use them if I could find them. But I do know how to ski, and could pull a back flip in the bushwakkers if I wanted, but that's me and I don't want you out in the field flapping around like "Tommy Texas"! :lol: 
Snow shoes will be cheaper (if you buy new) and you can use your hunting boots in them as well. 
Just my :2cents:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

huntin1, no, the extras I have are the ones I bought in Devils Lake when you and I went up and got skis at Gerells (or Gerrels, Gerrells, Gerrrrrr). That place in Devils Lake.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Aahh, ok. Yeah I still have mine from that place too. Have tried to find Bushwackers occasionally, can't seem to find them when I have the cash on hand to get them.

huntin1


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

BBJ, here is a pick of the Rossignal. They are in about perfect condition. 1982 they were $285, plus bindings, plus poles. $50, and you can also have to shoes if I can find them. The model is Cheyenne AR.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Plainsman said:


> BBJ, here is a pick of the Rossignal. They are in about perfect condition. 1982 they were $285, plus bindings, plus poles. $50, and you can also have to shoes if I can find them. The model is Cheyenne AR.


Ill take em. Even if the shoes don't fit, they seem to be pretty easy to find.

Thanks much!

Ill even be through J-town in two weeks on my way back from antelope hunting.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Maverick said:


> BBJ ....have you skiied before?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have both downhilled and x-country skiid before. Im no pro, but I do ski halfways decent, dont think I could do a back flip, at least not on purpose! I just dont know anything about the gear, ive always been a renter. lol

I do consider myself a "semi-pro" on shoes, ive walked many a mile in them. The main reason im looking at skis are just something to use in specific conditions. Snowshoes have a place, and I think skis do to. For a nominal amount, id just like to be equipped for both.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

BBJ, hope you do better on them than Plainsman did, he used to fall on his *** all the time.   8) 8) :lol: :lol:

:sniper:

huntin1


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Can't tell you how many times I and others fell on their soft fatty butts, it is part of the learning curve. We use the skis enough we don't fall much any longer plus we use the skis when just takeing a winter stroll thru the woods.
Same goes for the sno shoes. Seems even vetrans some times forget to lit the toe completely bfore trying to move the foot forward. Once in the UPPER in January after a fresh 27 inch sno fall I was going thru the cedar swamp and forgot to lift the toe out completly. I eneded up face first in that 27 inches of snow plus what was already down. the toe had snagged a buried limb tripping me. Every thing was full of snow eyes, ears all the pockets and my mouth so made cussing hard.

 Al


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Yeah, I know. I've been on my *** on more than one occasion. I bought a set of Karhu's when Plainsman bought those Rossi's. We used to ski all over the place.

Just had to give Plainsman a little crap. 

huntin1


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

barebackjack said:


> Maverick said:
> 
> 
> > BBJ ....have you skiied before?
> ...


I would go with the ski's then! You won't find a better deal than the one Plainsman is offering!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> I would go with the ski's then! You won't find a better deal than the one Plainsman is offering!


Thanks Maverick. Since we are debating other things on other threads you are truely an honorable man to complement me here. My complements to you. :beer:

Anyone want my other pair for $25?


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

:beer: Right back at ya! Those bushwackers do look fun and may end up on my christmas wish list!


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

> Im 6' tall about 145 pounds.


For real...don't you eat


----------



## SJB (Jul 2, 2003)

What state are you going to go ski-hunting in? If it's in the Midwest it will be ice, windblown crust, break-through powder and all the crud snow that you can handle. Please post us a movie-clip after your hunt&#8230;. ok. :lol:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I wish we had digital cameras years ago, or I had a better scanner. I have logged a lot of miles with a pack and a rifle and skis. One of the largest deer (body size that is) I ever shot was while on skis. We (huntin1 and I) traveled about two miles to the head of a valley. After a mile up it the cover was not good so we cut across my brother-in-laws corn field to another valley. The snow was so deep that only a few corn stalks stood an inch or two above the snow. You would have thought a snow bunting could not hide in that field. We jumped seven deer at 35 yards. They had pawed down right out in the middle and bedded. We field dressed and tagged it then buried it in snow and went home for the snow mobile. It was snowing and drifting so hard that it took us an hour to find the deer when we got back. Someone's snow mobile track went right over the buried deer. I had nearly given up thinking that snowmobiler had taken the deer. 
We have archery hunted deer on skis. Black powder deer hunted on skis ( see page 23 of Thompson Centers Catalogue 23). I know it's an old one and you might not find it. Mostly I have coyote hunted on skis. There has been a few times I wished I had metal edges on my skis. I have often found myself traveling sideways faster than forward.

A fellow I worked with who transfered from Hawaii went with us a couple of times. First guy I ever seen snag his skis in a tree limb five feet off the ground. Of course he was the first guy I have seen with his feet five feet above his head doing 30 mph downhill. He could't believe how deep he could bury his head in snow when you fall on your face with a 25 lb pack. 

Oh, with two opposing pieces of Velcro ski poles make great shooting sticks.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

dosch said:


> > Im 6' tall about 145 pounds.
> 
> 
> For real...don't you eat


Its about all I do..........its a curse.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Hey Plainsman, talking about these?



















Not the big one from the cornfield, but I think these are from the blackpowder hunt that you sent to T/C

huntin1


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Yup that's the pics.



> the toe had snagged a buried limb tripping me.


I took Boy Scouts on a cross country ski outing at Camp Wilderness in Minnesota. When we have ten inches of snow here in North Dakota it's kind of hard and we may sink in two or three inches. In Minnesota I noticed that if you have 24 inches your skiing only two to three inches off the ground. Anyway, one day I was going down a clear cut where the power poles are, and I was cooking pretty good. Next thing I know I am airborne. I run the front half of my skis under a three inch sapling laying across the trail. I think I submarined for some distance.

BBJ I like adjustable hiking poles or ski poles for shooting sticks. I just run into the back yard and took a pic for you. I used two inch wide Velcro. Wool on one pole and J hooks on the other pole. Here they are. Just use six inches of the self adhesive kind, wrap it around and stick it to itself like a deer tag. That will leave about a two inch tab on each pole. Stick them together to shoot, and pull them apart to hike or ski.


----------

